# Craftsman 150 drill press



## wallaceknives

I'm looking at buying an Craftsman 150 Drill press. From the pictures it looks to be in great shape. I'm going on Saturday to look at it. He is asking $225, is this a fair price if it is in good working order ? Anything in particular I should look at in this machine ?  This is going to be my first piece of "vintage" machinery I'm getting for my own personal use. It will be used for  drilling mild steel ( no thicker than 1/4", mostly 3/16" ) and drilling composites ( G-10 and Micarta ) Any insight or info would be greatly appreciated !!


----------



## schor

You will want to make sure the press can get low speeds for drilling metal. The size of the hole matters more than the thickness of material being drilled. If your drilling under 1/2" holes then your probably ok with 400rpm that I think that press will give you at lowest speed.


----------



## wallaceknives

Yes, I should have mentioned the max hole size would be 5/16".     90% of the holes will be 1/4" and under.


----------



## Dave Smith

$225 sounds like a very high price for a bench drill press(about $75 should get you one if you watch CL and local classified or auctions) but this one looks in super nice shape so I would say to offer him $150 cash--and if he doesn't like that price and you really need a drill press quickly then buy it at his lowest offer and ask him to put some bits and a vise in the deal also---Dave


----------



## wallaceknives

I've checked the local Craigslist ads. Most everything is in the $200 up to $400 for the same drill in a lesser condition. Other makes seem to be in the same range.  Keep the input coming in, I appreciate all the help.


----------



## mattthemuppet2

that seems like a reasonable price for an old drill press in such good condition. It looks like it's been restored or not used for the last 40yrs or so  From what I've seen and heard, older is better when it comes to drill presses - the newer $50-100 specials off CL can be pretty flimsy and aren't necessarily put together that well. If it all works fine and there's no play in the spindle or roughness in the bearings, I'd go for it. I'm sure he'd take $200, easy.


----------



## schor

I did a quick look in Pittsburgh area and there are a few presses on there that I would get before that one. A floor model that needs a makeup, probably not a restore, but presses are fun to restore. An older delta (I think) also for $50 benchtop that I would get in a heartbeat.

Do you really want/need a nice restored machine or are you willing to fix one up.


----------



## wallaceknives

This was purchased new in the 50's and stayed in the family. The son/grandson that inherited it hasn't done any restoration work to it, it was just well taken care of. My need is kind of pressing (no pun intended) and I dont have the time to devote to a restore at the moment. It is however something I'd love to get into, especially after seeing some of the work from members here.


----------



## schor

Buy it if it's never been restored, try for $150. But never use it. 

Then buy the old delta, fix it up and use that. :lmao:


----------



## Dave Smith

schor said:


> Buy it if it's never been restored, try for $150. But never use it.
> 
> Then buy the old delta, fix it up and use that. :lmao:



Right on--I think you should get it and later you will run across a nice floor press to add to your shop--several presses in a shop is definately a convenience--by the way I have at least 10 and wouldn't sell any----Dave


----------



## wallaceknives

I purchased the drill today. As close as you could get to showroom condition for a drill 50 to 60 years old.  I thought $200 was a fair price. 
Thanks to all for the opinions and info. :thumbzup3:


----------



## mattthemuppet2

sweet! Congratulations


----------



## Sundossa12

Sweet deal for $225!!!   Those are $200-$350 all day long when I find them. Most are in poor condition but they think its worth a mint.  I have one in storage at my folks place that I scored for $40 about 15+ years ago.


----------

